# Rhino Street legal?



## ahart98745

Has anyone got there side by side street legal? I am liiking to get mine to run the 2 tracks. Not sure on what i need to do, every one i talk to tells me something different. If any one has done it and can tell me were or what to do. Thanks!!


----------



## trailwart

you need to meet all the 4 wheeled requirements on this form

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/TR-54_38480_7.pdf


----------



## ahart98745

I have seen that form but looking for what tires need to use and were to get all of the requirements met. I have seen them in michigan with plates there must be some one on here that has done it or knows someone that can help.:help::help:


----------



## SabikiRig

ahart98745 said:


> Has anyone got there side by side street legal? I am liiking to get mine to run the 2 tracks. Not sure on what i need to do, every one i talk to tells me something different. If any one has done it and can tell me were or what to do. Thanks!!


A buddy of mine has one. Lights, Turnsignals, Mirrors, Windshield, and 13" Aluminum Rims with street legal tires.


----------



## bigcountrysg

ahart98745 said:


> I have seen that form but looking for what tires need to use and were to get all of the requirements met. I have seen them in michigan with plates there must be some one on here that has done it or knows someone that can help.:help::help:


You need DOT Approved tires, now where do you find DOT Approved tires for a Rhino or ATV. A tire store, what you have to do is find out what your lug patteren is, then go to a junk yard get four rims in like 13 inch diameter. Then go to a tire store get a set of tires on those rims. Now you are one step closer. 

Turnsignals and brake lights I believe almost all ATV's come with brake lights now, so you will need to wire up turnsignals. Guess what get ahold of some motorcycle turn signals and wire them on your vehicle, same thing with the horn. You can do this all with a simple stop at a local motorcycle parts store or by searching the net for the parts needed. 

If you need help wiring everything up just let me know I can help you out with that ok.


----------



## trailwart

atv sites sell tire/rim combos, you can get adapters also so you can use a gm bolt pattern. some sites with parts and free catalogs are

rocky mountain atv

dennis kirk

bto sports

golden cycle


some have free shipping on orders over 100.


----------



## glockman55

ahart98745 said:


> Has anyone got there side by side street legal? I am looking to get mine to run the 2 tracks. Not sure on what i need to do, every one i talk to tells me something different. If any one has done it and can tell me were or what to do. Thanks!!


 If it goes 25 mph or less I think you can use a Slow Moving Vehicle sign, but I'm sure someone on here will say it's not true. My brother has a Kubota with windshield, wipers, turn signals, etc. and drives his all over, been checked out by Police and never had a problem. I drive my Mule on the road as well with just a SMVS..


----------



## bigcountrysg

glockman55 said:


> If it goes 25 mph or less I think you can use a Slow Moving Vehicle sign, but I'm sure someone on here will say it's not true. My brother has a Kubota with windshield, wipers, turn signals, etc. and drives his all over, been checked out by Police and never had a problem. I drive my Mule on the road as well with just a SMVS..


 
Slow Moving Sign is not for these types of vehicles. Unless they are being used for agriculture work. By the way a Rhino will do more then 25 easily.


----------



## glockman55

Slow Moving Sign is not for these types of vehicles. Unless they are being used for agriculture work. By the way a Rhino will do more then 25 easily.

How bout foot plots and hauling bait? Say what you want but like I said we have been stopped on the road and let go, nothing was said about farm use only by the police. I see golf carts on the road as well with just a Slow Mo sign. Must be the Cops up here in hick town don't know the law..LOL


----------



## bigcountrysg

glockman55 said:


> Slow Moving Sign is not for these types of vehicles. Unless they are being used for agriculture work. By the way a Rhino will do more then 25 easily.
> 
> How bout foot plots and hauling bait? Say what you want but like I said we have been stopped on the road and let go, nothing was said about farm use only by the police. I see golf carts on the road as well with just a Slow Mo sign. Must be the Cops up here in hick town don't know the law..LOL


 
It may not be they don't know the law. But more of they do not get complaints from citizens they serve for property damage. So ATV's and other like vehicles on the roads are not a big deal for them. I grew up in a rural farm country in Michigan as well and it was the same way for me. I could cruise up down the shoulder of the road on my ATV county sherriffs would cruise by and wave at me. 

Remember it is the Officers Discretion if they feel that there is enough reason to submit the violation. 

What I stated is what the state law says about Slow Moving Vehicle signs.


----------



## glockman55

bigcountrysg said:


> It may not be they don't know the law. But more of they do not get complaints from citizens they serve for property damage. So ATV's and other like vehicles on the roads are not a big deal for them. I grew up in a rural farm country in Michigan as well and it was the same way for me. I could cruise up down the shoulder of the road on my ATV county sheriff's would cruise by and wave at me.
> 
> Remember it is the Officers Discretion if they feel that there is enough reason to submit the violation.
> 
> What I stated is what the state law says about Slow Moving Vehicle signs.


 Well Put, That's the way it should be.


----------



## ahart98745

I did find out the Hackers in Houghton Lake is doing it but, its about 1600 to do it your self and 2500 for them to do it. If any one can find a cheeper way please let me know!


----------



## trailwart

im not familiar with what options the rhino has from the factory. off of the list of rquirements whta all do you still need to meet. maybe we could give ya some pointers on what you could do for what your needing. just remember ebay is a wonderful resource for parts.


----------



## ahart98745

It still needs turn signals, windsheld, wippers, horn, dot tires.


----------



## trailwart

windshield options

http://www.rockymountainatv.com/typ...&navTitle=Side+X+Side+Accessories&webCatId=29

and this place might get you the most info

http://www.rhinoforums.net/forumsIndex.php


----------



## rxraptor02

I did this with a dirt bike. kinda the same thing. I did not buy a "kit" I bought all the parts and saved a lot of cash. 

for the horn: autozone- buy a 12v horn and switch and wire it up. should be less than 30 dollars

windshield and a wiper-- buy a jeep wiper motor and fit it to a windshield for a rhino. I found a company that is called tellico4x4. They have a rhino windshield for 199.00. They also have a jeep wiper motor with wiper arm part number 19101.02 cost is 31.00. You will need to find some kind of switch to power it. 



turn signal. a quick google search turned up a site called heeters that sells a complete signal kit for 60.00

So your looking around 320 dollars for the items. then you will have to figure out where to mount them and how to make a wireharness that is out of the way.

This may or maynot help you. Good luck

-James


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

The U.S, Forest Service has recently placed a lot of restrictions on the use of Rhino type rigs restricting their use to only a few trails in the Ottawa National Forest in the western U.P. They also recently posted signs saying you cannot operate any ORV on forest service roads. Making a Rhino street legal would likely make it ok to run the FS roads. 

What kind of gas mileage do you get riding on regular roads? One guy told me he gets 16 mpg.


----------



## bigcountrysg

Rooster Cogburn said:


> The U.S, Forest Service has recently placed a lot of restrictions on the use of Rhino type rigs restricting their use to only a few trails in the Ottawa National Forest in the western U.P. They also recently posted signs saying you cannot operate any ORV on forest service roads. Making a Rhino street legal would likely make it ok to run the FS roads.
> 
> What kind of gas mileage do you get riding on regular roads? One guy told me he gets 16 mpg.


Fuel Mileage would depend on if it is a diesel version or not.


----------



## glockman55

Can you do this with a Rhino?


----------



## bigcountrysg

glockman55 said:


> Can you do this with a Rhino?


 
If you buy the parts I will help you make your rhino street legal.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

This Rhino will never be street legal. :yikes:










Grizzly Hunter
(soon to be Rhino Hunter)


----------



## glockman55

GrizzlyHunter said:


> This Rhino will never be street legal. :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grizzly Hunter
> (soon to be Rhino Hunter)


Nice Ride..Those tires and rims look familiar, They work great in the mud..


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

glockman55 said:


> Nice Ride..Those tires and rims look familiar, They work great in the mud..


Thanx! The tires are ITP 28" Mudlites on ITP aluminum rims. They do work great in the mud, but they're so wide that they really throw the mud as you can see by the side of my Rhino. It's camo in case you can't tell. I'll be fabricating and installing some custom mud-flaps before it goes back to my deer camp this fall.

I can't imagine a better vehicle for a UP Deer Camp though.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Okay guys check this out...on another forum I ran into a guy who has a licensed street legal Rhino!!! :SHOCKED: Below is a link to the thread. His handle is 'family adventure': 

http://www.rhinoforums.net/showthread.php?t=6073&page=2

I sent him a PM and he knows at least six UTV's that are licensed by the state of MI, including the local sheriff. He names a couple of DOT approved tires that you would need to buy.

Very interesting. 

Grizzly Hunter
(aka Rhino Hunter on RhinoForum.net)

P.S.-I used to own a Grizzly (Grizzly Hunter) and now I own a Rhino (Rhino Hunter).


----------



## glockman55

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Thanx! The tires are ITP 28" Mudlites on ITP aluminum rims. They do work great in the mud, but they're so wide that they really throw the mud as you can see by the side of my Rhino. It's camo in case you can't tell. I'll be fabricating and installing some custom mud-flaps before it goes back to my deer camp this fall.
> 
> I can't imagine a better vehicle for a UP Deer Camp though.
> 
> Grizzly Hunter


I know I show this pic a lot but I have similar tires and rims on mine, and I agree a UTV is very handy at Deer Camp.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Here's a photo to show how useful my Rhino is at deer camp. Our camp is three miles from the truck and is accessible only by a 40 year old grown over logging roads scattered with long and deep mudholes. So we have to haul everything you need for a week in and then back out, which includes food, gear, sleeping bag, beverages (more beverages), etc. 










If you look close you can see me 4 point, my rifle scabbard, my shot gun case, my bow hard case. What you can't see are my duffle bags, boots, gear bag, sleeping bag and pad, etc. All in one trip. This was my first year at deer camp with my Rhino and I'll never go back without it again.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## clc900

Ive done the atv thing and the rhino thing. I now have a samurai and will never look back. Does everything an atv and a rhino will do without the hassle of making something street legal. Not to mention its a whole lot cheaper!


----------



## glockman55

I know it's been said on here that you can't legally drive on the roads with these UTV's but I do all the time in the U.P. as well as home and so far not a problem. I asked the DNR this year about it and he said he had no problem with me on the roads and trails open to through traffic.


----------



## john_hughes

So what do we have to do. I have the Polaris RZR UTV. What do you say to the lady at the counter? I would like to register my atv into a automobile and would like it inspected


----------



## glockman55

Your not gonna get the State to tell you that you can drive them on the street legally, I guess you put a slow moving vehicle sign on and take your chances.:chillin:


----------



## malainse

trailwart said:


> you need to meet all the 4 wheeled requirements on this form
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/TR-54_38480_7.pdf


Follow link in above post and should tell you what you need. Lights, Turnsignals, Mirrors, Windshield, street legal tires/ DOT approved and horn. are what most need to add.

Then get it inspected by local police/sheriff. It will be considered an assembled vehicle. Then you need insurance, not just ORV insurance but insurance that states can drive on the road.

As for what Glock said, Unless it is used in a farming operation it is not legal. Yes, a lot of people do that and get away with it but, is not legal under the law.


----------



## dbdrgr150

Has anyone done this and been succesful? I always seem to see "how" to do this but i have never really seen one done in MI. If you have done it is it as easy as it seems?
1. Buy Ranger or Rhino (whichever you prefer)
2. Buy: DOT tires, Windshield, Turn signals, Horn, High and Low beam lights, and outside rear view mirror.
3. Call police station have vehicle inspected and signed off by officer.
4. Call and get assemble vehicle insurance. (do most companies sell this?)
5. Take Insurance and sheet signed by officer to Secretary of State adn get plates?

Is that all it takes? Seems simple enough to do but i feel if it were so simple that there would be more people that have done this.


----------



## ahart98745

Yes it can be done. I have mine done and my dad has one also. Both of them are rhinos but that done matter. Just as long as you can get the tr-54 signed and a vin inspection done you got it. They will give you a new vin and class it as a custom assembled street rod. You have to write on what you did and copy of any recieps of things you put into it. It takes some time to do but is doable.


----------



## dbdrgr150

First off i am glad to hear that it is possible succeed and get a side by side street legal.

So since you have done this, are those the gerneral instructions listed above or is there more to it? I looking into purchasing a RZR soon and this would really convince me to go ahead with the purchase if i could make it street legal. Also who is your insurance agent? All of the places i had called today told me that they could not insure such a thing. 

You said this takes time but is doable. How long did it take you to do from after you made the modifications and applied all the paper work until you were complete with tags and on the street?

Sorry for all of the questions but i am extremely interested in doing this and would like to talk to somone who has done this before instead of someone who thinks they know how to do it. 

Thank You.


----------



## Ryan Vande Griend

Never really thought about that...


----------

